# Has anyone used Uber pay advance?



## Chirsg (Aug 17, 2017)

I.E. Cashing out as they call it.

What are the consequences? I'd like an answer from someone who has utilized this in the past couple of weeks or in the month of August.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

It's not an advance, you are receiving the money uber owes you.

I use it all the time and like it. There aren't any consequences.


----------



## Chirsg (Aug 17, 2017)

fields said:


> It's not an advance, you are receiving the money uber owes you.
> 
> I use it all the time and like it. There aren't any consequences.


Thanks heaps for your reply


----------



## Booma (Aug 27, 2017)

How long does it take to get the option to cash out? From what I have read on the app I should be eligible by now but haven't been able to. I haven't been Ubering for long but it would be handy to have the option of cashing out on the spot.


----------



## Simon_F_79 (Sep 14, 2017)

I had this up until today for some reason its disappeared. I've used it a few times, had no issues with it.

Am not sure why its been removed. I've checked the FAQs and none of the reasons apply to me. I've reached out to Uber so hopefully I'll hear something from them soon.


----------



## adsy2020 (Sep 14, 2017)

Sometimes its removed from the app but if you log into your partners.uber portal you can cash out there. I use it all the time, especially on Sunday night as I receive my funds Monday night not Tuesday night if the automatic transfer happens


----------

